# 67 gto electric fuel pump carter noise ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, if my car sits for a day or so it wont start without a lot of pumping the pedal and turning engine over a lot, once running its fine for the day starts easy, i am going to fit an electric fuel pump and i bought a carter model gp4594 from summit, but now i have learned some of these pumps can be noisy , i dont want to hear it and would like to know which one is quite if any ? also maybe this carter is fine , has anyone used this model ? .....thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Which carb are you running? Sounds like to me that you may have a leak that's letting the fuel bowl drain. Sitting for a -long- time it'll eventually evaporate out, but not over the course of a few days.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi bear....i have the original rochester quadrajet, maybe i could let car sit for say 2 days max but any more its a bugger to start....if i pour a little fuel into carb directly it will start straight away, my mechanic friend just said install a electric fuel pump and problem solved and he really knows his stuff i trust his judgement 100%... i was just concerned about the carter being noisy but i think its more about where and how its mounted , ...he expained to me also how Return line is usually used with non-regulated pumps, but this model carter has inbulit reg so i'm good to go....thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

agreed, you have a leak in the wells on the QJet that will only get worse with an electric pump. leaking carb means fuel can get into cylinders after engine is off and either ignite at the wrong time or dilute your engine oil significantly.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i will mention this possible leak issue to my mechanic..... thanks


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I just rebuilt two qjets after reading Cliff's book. When tearing down both carbs, they had some type of silicone or epoxy that literally just fell off the well plugs. Obviously the glue applied during the previous rebuild was doing nothing to seal the plugs. If your mechanic digs into the carb, ask him to remove the stock press-in plugs, tap the holes, and seal with an epoxy coated plug. This will provide a permanent fix. If your mechanic is in to qjet carbs at all, the $20 book by cliff is a good read!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree With all the previous comments. That's the reason I asked you what kind of carb you had. I too am running a QJet, and I can let the car sit for a week or so, pump the throttle one time to squirt some fuel, and it will fire as soon as I touch the key. I'm not running a choke at all - I've completely removed the shaft and plate.

I don't mean to impune your mechanic friend, but not everyone knows their way around a QJet. An electric fuel pump is a band-aid. It'll make the car easier to start but it will do nothing to address the real problem. Having those jet wells leaking does 'bad things' as the others mentioned, and if it's leaking badly enough it can also make the car impossible to tune because it throws the mixture calibration off.

Grab yourself a copy of Cliff's book:
Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuilding Book

This is something you can fix yourself. Also keep in mind that all epoxy glues are not created equal. Marine-Tex is the best for this job. It can be hard to find --- I found mine at a store that specializes in supplies for boats.
You can also get it on-line. It's pricey, but worth it.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

ok i am looking into cliffs book....also asked mechanic if he could have a look at my possible carby issues....thanks


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

My 84 K20 truck is running a Q-Jet carb and having the same issues. It takes like 8-10 pumps in the morning to start but starts up rest of day pretty easily. 

Glad I saw this thread.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

installed carter electric pump, now car starts first kick every time, and all this dribble i got told about how noisy the carter is nearly put me off installing it, well bollocks, i have to really concentrate to hear the pump its fine no problems, how i mounted it probably helped, but bottom line it fixed the starting issue and is not noisy...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can/should install an on-off switch to the electric pump and only power it up to start the car after it's been sitting awhile. Then turn the pump off when the car fires and run on the mechanical. No need to run an electric and a mechanical pump while driving the car.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

only running the electric pump, the mechanical is disconnected and blocked off....


----------

